# Ok... What did I find this time ??? Junkyard special



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I picked this up at our local junk-yard today... Anyone have any idea what I found ??? 

<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Post-em/unknown.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thats odd*

Is that a valve lifter on the out side of the motor:question: Its old maybe came off of a old mini bike or one of them bikes that you had to pedal to get it started. That about all i can think of.
Jody


----------



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Kevin - That looks like the spark plug is in great shape. The rest of it might make a good anchor. LOL. Herb


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey.... I will get this thing running...
I will take it to work where I have to much time doing nothing...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hey Jody*

I still can't get Kevin's pictures to load. Would you show me the picture. Thanks


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I was just told that this is a Easy Washing Machine engine...
Year unknown...

If you cant see the picture goto this link to see...

http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Post-em/unknown.jpg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Ok Argee here it is*

Here is Kevins new motor
Jody

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4e0d21f6-5167-1091-2b39-460e59934f6e&size=>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Thats odd*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Is that a valve lifter on the out side of the motor:question: Its old maybe came off of a old mini bike or one of them bikes that you had to pedal to get it started. That about all i can think of.
> Jody *


My guess is it's a compression release. That box must be the air filter. Wonder what the RPM's are.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Perhaps one of the early gasoline engines from a washing machine???


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Thats odd*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *My guess is it's a compression release. That box must be the air filter. Wonder what the RPM's are. *


No that has to be a valve if you look on the side of that one there is another one that don't have the spring and rocker arm.
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the size looks right to be a wash machine engine. it likely only had the 1 rocker arm for exhaust the intake valve had a light spring used vacuum to open it. box looks like it would have been the fuel tank so the engine would mount with the cylynder horizontal.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

There's some Easy Washing Machine engine pictures here Kevin.


http://www.asecc.com/gallery/page13.html 

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hey Kevin!*

I finally fixed the problem of not being able to load your pictures. I change my service provider! :smiles:


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

*expensive fix*

expensive fix


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: expensive fix*



> _Originally posted by Kevin Beitz _
> *expensive fix *


Actually I'm saving $5.00 per month. I was just surprised when I logged in to TF.com using the new ISP that your pictures showed up. I don't know why, but who cares, it's working.
:grapevine


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Hey Kevin!*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I finally fixed the problem of not being able to load your pictures. I change my service provider! :smiles: *



That great so it was your IP that was the problem:duh: 
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Better service and an extra $60/year in your pocket. Good deal!
:thumbsup: 

Do web pages load any faster?

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Better service and an extra $60/year in your pocket. Good deal!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> *


AND you get to see Kevins pictures.


----------

